# Mellon & Collie



## Chris R (Feb 15, 2011)

Sorry for all the pictures, but these are my very first cats and I'm just so proud of them  You are also the first people to see them, I haven't had any visitors since I got them.


----------



## vicky1804 (Jun 28, 2006)

OMG how cute are they esp the picture with the little guy lying on the radiator?
I can see why your so proud x


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

OMG! Absolutely adorable. No need to apologise for lots of pics- more pics please! Your little black and white one (Collie?) looks JUST like my cat, Tammy. She grew up to be a beautiful girl- so I'm sure yours will too


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Ohhh they are so cute - I would be showing them off too.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Well, that's my aaaahhhh! for the day.....absolutely adooorable!


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

I've just noticed your black and white kitty has a little white mark under her nose- is it like a splodge? As that's so similiar to Tammy's markings! Twin cats. 










Here's my Tammy - she looks like someone painted her nose with white paint and a tiny paint brush


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

So cute! I love them!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Aww, they are so cute! :love2


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Love them, and love their names and your name  !!!


----------



## Chris R (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone 










Collie likes to sit/sleep on my chair, so I actually have to kneel on the floor when I want to use my computer


----------



## Chris R (Feb 15, 2011)

@ Abbie, how old is Tammy? She is beautiful.  It's so difficult to take good pictures of Collie, she is so dark and I don't want to use the flash (is it bad for animals? At least it's not allowed in the zoo )


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

I have to be honest and tell you that I think that Collie is one of the most adorable and snuggly looking tuxedoes I have EVER seen! Oh just want to kidnap her so badly.


----------



## catnapped (Nov 11, 2010)

gorgeous cats!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Awww...they're absolutely adorable!


----------



## Cally (Jul 24, 2010)

They are sooooo cute!!!:love2


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww!! How old are the kitties!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

They are so adorable! Congrats on your new furbabies. Looking forward to hearing more about them.


----------



## xxdotmyeyes (Aug 3, 2009)

They are so cute! And I love their names. I plan to do something similar. We have Ringo and plan on adding a "Starr" later on


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

They are precious! I especially love the picture of Mellon on the radiator, and Collie's eyes are to die for in the second group of pictures you posted


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Tammy is 10 now, and she's just as gorgeous as your little Collie. It is hard to take pic of her too!! She runs off as soon as she sees the flash! I have to say your two are just so adorable- how do you ever get anything done?! I'd want cuddles all day!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Great shot of the little tuxedo. Love the paws and the expression.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

I can understand why you are in love with them...they are SO cute!


----------



## ShAzZa_UK (Dec 29, 2009)

Very cute kittens, they like to keep you on your toes  x


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

Oh, that first picture is precious! What cuties.


----------



## Chris R (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks so much for all the nice comments!  Here are some more pics of my girls










I call this one "blue steel"


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow, I can hardly stand the cuteness. What a couple of adorable kitties!


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

I have the same problem as you with the office chair.... We brought a second chair into the office so if the girls are curled up on one we can use the other one. :smile: Of course, if they ever put two and two together and start sleeping on separate chairs we're in trouble!


----------

